# crabbing



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

any crabbers here??? i would like to go crabbing with someone in the area...if your interested let me know.....also what are the best spot to crab at around here??.....

i noticed that the upper ches bay the ppl are crazy over crabs...do they have more crabs up there? or is it that the fishing isnt so good so they have to crab? lol


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*once upon a time*

Back in the day a person could go out and fill a 30gallon trash can full of blue crabs in about 3 hours off of theLynhaven pier. Those days are gone, however Lynnhaven is still your best bet for catching blue crabs off a pier. I've never liked the self closing kind--I always watched my crabs fall out the sides when it didn't close properly..lol... Walmart sells a crab pot which is similar to the old circle net varity but is made out of a wire mesh, This pot cost about 5 bucks, works like the circle net kind without all the tie ups and pulling in your pot upside down,...lol (I've been there too many times) pick up about two or three of these and head out lynnhaven, you will catch enough for a small crab boil, If this doesn't work for you, you can always go Old School, and grab some kite string and a long handled net. Head out to a creek, with some good ol' chicken backs (Try and get close to the waters off Bennet Creek) and you will catch them there.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*A bait that has worked well for me*

has been stripped chicken breast bones. Quality bait. I buy it, bone in, at Farm Fresh or Food Lion when it's around .99 a pound. After cutting the main meat and the tender off just wrap and pop the bones in the freezer. I also tie mono, a couple wraps around the center then tie it off leaving about 12" of excess line for tying into a crab trap or to a hand line, thru them before freezing so it won't be so messy when I get around to using them.

As for location, no where seems to be good this year. Just not a banner year for crabs or fish.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Kajun the reason the folks in the upper bay are so interested in crabs is because they are NOT plentiful up there. Ever try to by a bushel north of the Va. line?? Look out - $$$$$$$!!!! Thrifty had a good idea that I've used before also. Why buy necks when the bone part of the breast is thrown away anyway. It is just a little difficult to fillet it away from the meat, but just like filleting fish you get the hang of it after a while. Speaking of fish the left-behinds from filleting/cleaning, especially the head, are also great crab bait. As far as a spot, Lynnhaven inlet on the new boat ramp side is also a good spot. Park in the new lot and go to the bridge then around to the right back toward the entrance to the new boat ramp.The current isn't as strong back there and it's even called Crab Creek.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

They're really expensive up here in Md. You can pay 60 bucks for a dozen #1 Jimmies.

For Tidewater crabbing, I like Crab Creek. I did pretty well there last time I was in town.


----------

